# himalayan or siamese?



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a question about rat colors. I have enough for 4 boys in my cage, so at the pet store today (a good one with non feeder, socialized rats) I got not only a dark hooded who looks like my Pepper but his friend that was caged with him. He is a dumbo, which at first I thought was a PEW but he has that light brown stripe on his face - which I understand makes him either Himalayan or Simaese? In online pics, I couldnt tell the difference. 

I tried to get a pic today, but he is so squirmy it will have to wait until he has calmed down. But is anyone familar with the markings or coats could rule either out for me until then? Thanks


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Himalayans and Siameses can look similar. These are the main differences

1. Himalayans are born all white, around 4 weeks old they develop their point. Siamese are born a light tan to dark gold color, and their points start to develop basically at 1-2 weeks old, a bit later in lighter colored siameses.

2. As Adults, Himalayans are snow white with their points. Siameses are an off tan/white color with their points.

3. Himalayans are often mistaken for Albinos, while Siameses are often mistaken for Beige hoodeds. (Doesn't really actually help tell the difference though, just a little interesting thing).

I'm going to say he's probably a Himi, but pictures would really help. Do you know how old he is, or rough estimate?


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, I was just worried he might be another high white, which I have had such problems with. Though as I understand it, HWs have to have a head mostly not white, ie 'streaks of white'. 

Using the sink method I did with my earlier rat, I was able to get a pic of him. The store people said he is about 5 months, and that seems about right considering his size. He does have the brownish tip nose.









That picture actually makes his head look a little darker than it looks in person.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

But anyway, if the consensus here is that he may be a high white, I will have to return him. I just do not want to take the risk of another one. 

I realize that as a 5 month old or so rat is probably out of the water as far as youth MC goes, but with them it can still show up later in life. His friend that I adopted with him is a nice dark hood so I will be keeping him either way (though he is not a dumbo).


----------



## tragedyfair (Jul 18, 2013)

I have two dumbos that I got about a week ago from a good pet store as well. They look almost exactly like him. I'm interested in what the consensus for this is, as I'm not sure what my rats are either. I'm leaning toward Himalayan, though.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

He's a capped Siamese, looks like he's a mid molt as well.

He's also not a high white.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks LW. I am already attached to him and would have hated to return him. I am glad he is not a high white.

I couldn't find a good explaination of the 'molt', could you tell me how mine fits that?


----------

